# Mollies, Platies, Betta and .. Angelfish?



## Soniacyc (Nov 17, 2005)

I have platys and mollies and a betta, i'd like to get angel fish eventually, not now, my tank woudl be crowded. (I also want some ghost shrimp)
would they be ok together, i read angelfish eat guppies, would they eat small platies?
Also, angelfish do best in schools right? (6 ish) would it be ok to have ..say 4


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

4 would be minimally okay, but not in that tank.

The fish you currently have all get along fine and prefer the same type of water. Angels are very different from those other fish. Yes, they'll eat smaller fish, and they like their water to be very different from the way those others do. Their luxurious fins may also prove a tempting treat for some of those other fish.

Angels are great, but they are best kept in a tank more to their liking than your current setup. A new tank set up for angels and suitable tankmates can be well worth it.


----------

